# Do frameless sling shots hurt the hand?



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

Such as ring sling shots when the bands hit your hand. How badly does it hurt?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

The fork hits do...but juat shooting doea not. Start with aluminum foil balls to started.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have bin learning frameless for couple months and some off the microfibre pouches will scuff up your thumb and a over powered band set to ammo gets your forearm a little but all in all pretty painless.The stiffer tubes do work out the fingers alittle lol start will so 1632 and airsoft or bbs


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I have seen these things advertised but I am terrified to try one.

Imagine a fork hit, but on your finger or thumb instead.

Ouch.

I will leave it to the experienced guys!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

it hurts very badly most of the times - my experience


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

For me, if the tubes are matched to the ammo and my technique is good (usually is unless I get cocky lol) I have no pain shooting frameless  I do tend to let my holding hand, left, drift to the left as I release my shot. This is me being careful and as close to 100 percent sure as I can be that the hand will be completely out of the way as the ammo passes through. I have not had but 2 fork hits, thank goodness, but have only fired a couple thousand shots. But then I have not had that many frame hits with frames either, blessed I guess 

Like everything else it is risk assessment and reduction. Have fun


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I have a friend who used one of these, and when the ball bearing hit his finger, it hurt for 2 weeks.

That's why I won't try one.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I have done a little frameless shooting .. your fingers get used to the bands rubbing on them .. just like anything else .. u develop calluses .. and become conditioned .. but never get used to hand hits .. they just eventually dont happen anymore.. at first gotta turn that pouch 90° 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I received one of these ring-type devices along with an order from Dankung some time ago; stainless steel, very nicely made.

I'll be honest: although I find frame-less shooting quite intriguing, I am rather concerned about the adverse effects of steel ammo nailing the index finger or thumb. So have I used it? No, but it makes a great paperweight.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Of course, for frameless slingshot, you finger is frame.

so it's very likely to hurt. Dankung has some video on how to use frameless slingshot and reduce the risk of hand-hits

https://www.dankung.com/search/content/frameless


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The bottom line is you shouldn't have to be punished just for wanting to shoot... and getting hand slaps is a form of punishment


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

No hand slaps for me, the back of my forearm on my band hand gets slapped lightly when I shoot full butterfly frameless. As far as it concerns me, the strain of shooting a few dozen marbles on my finger and knuckle is offset by how much fun I have lol. I've had 4 uglies, but I've had dozens of beauties too.. I think if you're careful, focused and deliberate it can be safely done and I personally love it. Never shoot frameless with exhausted arms or hands, with alcohol in your system or with unmatched ammo to your bands/tubes.

Also as a personal side opinion, I'm not a fan of the frameless rings. Cool concept but there's other options I like better.

Be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## dnichl (Oct 26, 2019)

First post btw. I took a bit of a hiatus from slingshots after moving to condo in the city for a couple years. Came back to it a few weeks ago and found out about "chinese style" frameless while lurking the forums which immediately grabbed my interest.

Watched a few videos and practiced my draw and release with soft lightweight stuff, all was well. Once I got comfortable I tried with 6mm steel and took a hit within my first 2 dozen shots. it hurt initially, and left a welt but it didn't last very long. Corrected my form and hasn't happened since.

I do get the occasional slap but it's nothing you wouldn't experience with regular frames.Took me a couple bands to find the right size but once it's dialed in it's super fun, it I've barely touched my actual slingshots, I just want to get better at frameless.

In conclusion I'd say just try it and work with what you're comfortable with til you develop consistency and confidence and work your way up to stronger bands and bigger ammo.


----------

